# Help: Denon 4311 Subwoofer 2 pre-out not working



## loc4me (Aug 17, 2008)

I just picked up a factory Refurb 4311 and I can not seem to get the SW2 (subwoofer 2) preout working. I have enabled two speakers for the subwoofers in the speaker config menu.

No sound comes out of my 2nd subwoofer when it's connected to the SW2 input. When I plug it into SW1 input it works find so I know it's not the cabling or the subwoofer itself.

Any Ideas? Did I miss a setting somewhere to enable it?

Thanks
-Mark


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

did you run the Audessey setup again after connecting the sub? I wonder if that has something to do with it?


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

First of all........congrats on your new receiver and welcome to the amazing world of Audyssey MultEQ XT32.......your two subwoofers will be very pleased with this addition.

Ok, let's check you indeed have the 2nd subwoofer output activated in your 4311. We can check this by doing this:

Using your remote control, please press the "Menu" button.
The using the remote up/down arrows, look for the "Manual Setup" section.
Once there, please use the right arrow in your remote to select "Speaker Setup"
Press the right arrow again and select "Speaker Config."
Yes, press the right arrow again and you will be able to see your current speaker configuration.
Chances are the "Subwoofer" is currently set as "1 Speaker", use the remote control arrows "again" and change that setup to "Subwoofer - 2 spkrs".

Right after that you will need to re-run Audyssey.

I hope this helps and don't forget to reply back.

Cheers!


----------



## loc4me (Aug 17, 2008)

cr136124 said:


> First of all........congrats on your new receiver and welcome to the amazing world of Audyssey MultEQ XT32.......your two subwoofers will be very pleased with this addition.
> 
> Ok, let's check you indeed have the 2nd subwoofer output activated in your 4311. We can check this by doing this:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the helpful reply. I am really looking forward to Audyssey XT32. I have had 2 subs for a while but left the second one disabled as I thought it sounded better with just one. I am replacing an Onkyo 886p. 

I believe I did just as you described, however I will triple check in the morning. I made sure I set which speakers I actually had hooked up before I ran Audyssey. Is it possible for a pre-out to go bad? Everything else appears to work fine, although I have only had the unit hooked up for a couple hours. This is more than slightly frustrating. I am no novice when it comes to setting up home theater systems.

Thanks for all the help. Ill report back in the morning.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

loc4me said:


> Thanks for the helpful reply. I am really looking forward to Audyssey XT32. I have had 2 subs for a while but left the second one disabled as I thought it sounded better with just one. I am replacing an Onkyo 886p.
> 
> I believe I did just as you described, however I will triple check in the morning. I made sure I set which speakers I actually had hooked up before I ran Audyssey. Is it possible for a pre-out to go bad? Everything else appears to work fine, although I have only had the unit hooked up for a couple hours. This is more than slightly frustrating. I am no novice when it comes to setting up home theater systems.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. Ill report back in the morning.


Yes, a pre-out can go bad. So, it might be a possibility, but don't worry about that just yet. Follow the instructions provided before. Also, you can simple hook your Audyssey mic and then at the first screen, you should be able to change the speaker configuration too. Once again use the up/down arrows at your remote to navigate to "Channel Select" and in there you should be able select two subwoofers. While you are at that screen also make sure the "Amp Assign" selected is "Normal" (for a 7.2 to 9.2 channel configuration).


As this is a refurbish unit, I would also recommend to proceed with a microprocessor reset (just to play safe). The instructions are at page 138 on the Owner Manual (OM). But, here they are just in case:

1 - Turn off the power using ON/STANDBY
2 - Press ON/STANDBY while simultaneously pressing STANDARD and DSP SIMULATION
3 - Once the display starts flashing at intervals of about 1 second, release the two buttons*.

* If in the step 3 the display does not flash at intervals of about 1 second, start over from step 1. 


Looking forward to hear your initial impressions on your systems sporting two subs and calibrated by Audyssey XT32.

:T


----------



## loc4me (Aug 17, 2008)

Well this is not looking promising. I did the microprocessor reset then went to the manual setup and selected 2 speakers for the subwoofer. I still get zero output with the built-in test tone under "check levels". Audyssey does not detect it either. 

I also played with the amp assign. Toggling from "Normal" to "Preamp" does not appear to resolve the issue either. 

Thanks for the help. Any other ideas? I figured it was as easy as selecting two speakers for the subwoofer in the speaker setup to enable it, however, it does appear there is something wrong with my unit.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

loc4me said:


> Well this is not looking promising. I did the microprocessor reset then went to the manual setup and selected 2 speakers for the subwoofer. I still get zero output with the built-in test tone under "check levels". Audyssey does not detect it either.
> 
> I also played with the amp assign. Toggling from "Normal" to "Preamp" does not appear to resolve the issue either.
> 
> Thanks for the help. Any other ideas? I figured it was as easy as selecting two speakers for the subwoofer in the speaker setup to enable it, however, it does appear there is something wrong with my unit.


Could you please try to switch the subwoofers? I mean, plug the one that is working to the pre-out (SW1) to confirm the subwoofer indeed is working? Also, any chance you can replace the interconnect cable (RCA wire)?

Crazy things happens with some wires, so let's try to first ensure the subwoofer 2 is actually working and if you can replace the wires. Or simple, disconnect the sub that is working and hook the one that is not to confirm the issue is not the sub itself. If it is not, then try to replace wires.


----------



## Norcuron (Jul 11, 2013)

He did say in initial post his sub worked on other input. Is there a way to disable sub 1 and just try number two? Or maybe try factory reset?


----------



## loc4me (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes. Which ever sub I have plugged into SW1 works. Neither works in SW2 so I'm sure it's the pre-out and not my cabling or subwoofer. 

Is there another reset that can be performed besides the microprocessor reset that I did from post 5?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

loc4me said:


> Is there another reset that can be performed besides the microprocessor reset that I did from post 5?


Not that I am aware of. It sounds like something that was not fixed during the refurb - maybe they did not check that.

I bought a refurb Denon 2311 a few months back for a small downstairs system. Horrible hum from the sub out, but I fixed it by hooking the shield (outside of RCA plug) back to the chassis; better for me than sending it back. That was a pretty obvious problem, unless it happened during shipment.


----------



## loc4me (Aug 17, 2008)

I beleive I have tried everything to no avail. I have contacted the dealer to see if I can get the unit replaced. I will report back when I know more.

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

loc4me said:


> I beleive I have tried everything to no avail. I have contacted the dealer to see if I can get the unit replaced. I will report back when I know more.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help.


I'm really sorry to hear that none of the solutions provided were able to help you with this issue. So, I think you are doing the right thing on contacting your dealer to evaluate options. Hopefully, they will have extra units, so they can just ship you a replacement unit ASAP. 

Yes, please keep us posted and good luck with the claim process.


----------



## loc4me (Aug 17, 2008)

The dealer said I have to contact Denon and they will exchange/replace it. I'm going to attempt several more resets tonight as well as a network reset that I found over on AVSforum. If this does not resolve the issue then I will call Denon tomorrow.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

loc4me said:


> The dealer said I have to contact Denon and they will exchange/replace it. I'm going to attempt several more resets tonight as well as a network reset that I found over on AVSforum. If this does not resolve the issue then I will call Denon tomorrow.


Well, if it was me, I'll be calling Denon right away. They might ask you to run few additional tests and/or they might ask you for additional information about your purchase. So, you call them today, you will have at least that portion moving already.

Again...........that is just me.......:coocoo:


----------



## loc4me (Aug 17, 2008)

Well Denon did replace the unit however it took 3 weeks to get a new one. During this process I took the opportunity to upgrade to the 4520 and I am happy I did.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

loc4me said:


> Well Denon did replace the unit however it took 3 weeks to get a new one. During this process I took the opportunity to upgrade to the 4520 and I am happy I did.


Hold on a second, you what!?!?

So, you upgraded to the 4520, you didn't told us anything until now, and you just dare to post this..............
without pics!!!

addle:


LOL.......congrats on the new receiver. What do you think of it? Is Audyssey XT32 treating you well?

:T


----------



## loc4me (Aug 17, 2008)

haha. Well it just arrived on Thursday. 

Yes. The 4520 is very nice. I like it better than the 4311. The GUI is nicer and I prefer the way the back is laid out over the 4311. XT32 seems to be a nice improvement over XT. It nailed my speaker distances whereas XT was always off. I watched Tron Legacy last night and so far I am impressed. Sounded good without much tweaking. Time to get REW out and take some measurements to see if XT32 is really doing better. At least I can use my Dual subs now.


----------



## cr136124 (Apr 23, 2012)

^^^

Nice! Have you tried the official Denon's app in your phone/table? It seems pretty cool.

Glad to hear you are having a good experience with XT32. As you, that was one of the first "positive" things that I noticed after swapping receivers. My previous receiver sound was pretty good, but the 4311 took my system to a whole new level. Not only on EQing my subs, but also adding a more balanced experience for all my speakers. The big, big gain was on the surround and back surround speakers.

Keep testing and playing with the multiple options available and keep us posted. The 4520 is indeed in my radar if the price comes down, so if you don't mind to share some pics ...........video if possible of the GUI in action, I will definitely appreciate it!

Congrats again and keep enjoying your system!


----------



## JNagarya (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm new to Denon, and added the Denon app to my Amazon Fire 10 device. But I would use them both that and the remote at the same seating, and the app doesn't do anything the remote doesn't do. I prefer substance over sizzle. Which means the app, though it offers the appearance of variety, hasn't much value.


----------

